# Nike Boot Help!!!!



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

They're one of the best boots out there.....and you pay for that. If they fit right and are what you want then yes. They are known for being for narrow feet though.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Unless you have very middle of the road feet that never get uncomfortable, its very unlikely that you can fit a 32 Lashed and a Nike with the same comfort level (barring custom insoles). 32's, especially the Lashed, run real wide, Nike is a notoriously narrow footed brand. 

It's also a super power buying its way into the sport, why support them? Not saying you have to support 32, but screw Nike (obviously they have money to give to riders and spread love in the industry, maybe its even good for the industry, hell if I know, just don't really love their presence here - maybe I'm just a hater cuz they don't fit).

Plus you do actually have to support 32, cuz they are awesome and I said so. If you end up with some nice k2 boots, just get a 32 sticker and hoodie


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

been rockin the same nike kaiju boots for 100+ days. They're surprisingly not as beat up as you would think. Just one summer around here will end the life of just about any boot. They are nearing their end though.

My complaints- The material they use for the lower lace loops is not strong enough. The laces eventually wear through the ankle loops after a season of lacing up. The external backstay will eventually break. There seems to be a flex zone in it that just eventually wears down and breaks. Finally, the lace lock eats through laces faster than a normal boot. You'll need to replace your laces about 3 times a season depending on how much you ride.

After all this, these boots still feel like they did when they were new. I'm not 100% sure i'll go with nike again but there is a fairly good chance. It would definitely be the Kaiju if i do go with nike, the zf1s look and feel like shit IMO


----------



## frombrooklyn22 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nike SB boots are very comfy. I have a pair of Nike Kaijus and love them. They are from 2 years ago and were priced at $300 level. Last year I tried their newer, more affordable Vapen. They are noticeably even more comfy than mine at just $200 retail. You can find them online for cheaper. I have seen $140 brand new.

Go into a Nike Town to try them out. May not be for everyone. They run narrow.


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Definitely try them on if you can or order them from a place that does free returns. 

I order a pair of last year's Kaijus and they fit my feet very well (and I have wider than normal feet). The thing I'm most excited about is the perceived heel hold. I hope that lasts through the season.

By all accounts on this forum, they are a great boot if they fit your feet. I wear a 9.5 gym shoe and the 9 Kaijus were perfect for me, with my toes just barely touching the toe of the boot.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

definite fan of them....to the point I have 3 pairs of the Zoom Force 1's and refuse to ride anything else.

I would definitely try them out first though and see if they fit if possible. What works for me may not work for you.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the input!!! I went to a local store today and tried on like 5 different boots. The Nike Vapen felt the best so i got them.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> Thanks for all the input!!! I went to a local store today and tried on like 5 different boots. The Nike Vapen felt the best so i got them.


I've actually been thinking about getting the Vapens myself. Glad to know that out of all the pairs you tested, you liked those the most. Gonna have to check em out now.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey chitownron, your little evolution graphic is missing a skier in the lower tiers


----------

